# David Stern's Black Box (MERGED)



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

*David Stern's Black Box*

http://www.nba.com/news/blackbox_060628.html

WTF? Change the way we see basketball? Hm..


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

Looks interesting its probably a new team or something I guess.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

sounds like its the new official nba basketball


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

black ball! sweet


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

I'm thinking its a new ball.


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

hmm.. wonder what it is?... lol i'm anxious to see.

and the box does indeed look like it could be holding a basketball..


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> sounds like its the new official nba basketball





When I saw the Box that is the first thing I thought about, and I think it also could be a Uniform with a Sponser Logo on it.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

I hope it's David Stern's dwarfish replacement.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

I hope it something other than the new ball. A new ball will not change the way I see basketball unless there's something special about. Maybe it has a 20% better chance of going in or something.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*











_On June 28, NBA Commissioner David Stern will introduce the NBA's newest employees, as he announces the Class of 2006. Before that, however, he will unveil the contents of the black box below -- *sure to change the way you see the game.* Check back Wednesday at 11:30 a.m. ET to see what's in the black box._

http://www.nba.com/news/blackbox_060628.html


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

has anything like tihs ever happened before?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

David Stern has WMD!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

I'm guessing its a white dwarf with amazing atheltic ability. 
That would change how I see basketball.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

It's a new game ball with D-Wade's face on it.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*



Rawse said:


> I hope it's David Stern's dwarfish replacement.


 :laugh: we can only hope


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

Remember when the NHL had that glowing puck? Get ready for the glowing ball, with trails of fire.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

Maybe it's a helmet cam for NBA players?


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

Its a replica of Sterns nutsack that will hang in the NBA hall of fame.

In all seriousness...a new ball.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*



oblivion said:


> Remember when the NHL had that glowing puck? Get ready for the glowing ball, with trails of fire.


yeah thats what i was thinking of. it could be some new video effects or something.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

It's another fine for Mark Cuban.

"And now...to unveil what you've all been waiting for. The contents of the black box...

*Opens box*

Why...why it's a slip of paper. Oh, what could this be? Oh my! Mark Cuban, you've been fined another 300 thousand dollars. Why? Because I'm the commish, that's why! Put that on your blog, dorkboy! Haha! Kiss my ***, Mark! KISS MY ***!"

*Comes out from behind podium, unfastens belt, turns around*

*COMMERCIAL*


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

I'm thinking a new ball or new NBA logo. I think a new ball would be hard to get used to. And a new logo would just be a bad idea. But I could live with a new basketball.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

Hmmm........I wonder what it is...

It's probably that new basketball. Either that or probably a new NBA logo...Or a new NBA team perhaps? (probably not)

Wow the suspense is killing me. I can't wait till draft day! 2 days left baby, 2 more days...


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

Its Mark Cuban's new dog collar. its supposed to shock him everytime he makes an obscene gesture or breathes about the officials.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

I'm thinking new logo. Possibly with Michael on it.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*



Rawse said:


> It's another fine for Mark Cuban.
> 
> "And now...to unveil what you've all been waiting for. The contents of the black box...
> 
> ...


Repped Forever


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*



-James- said:


> I'm thinking new logo. Possibly with Michael on it.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

No it's a ball:

update 3 

A Michael-logo would have been dirty though.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*



Ras said:


>


Ick.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

Again from hoopsworld:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

I hope it's a black-ball. That would be amazingly amazing.

EDIT: Well, that's not cool. What's the big ****ing deal?


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

It can't be the ball, that was announced a long time ago. They even used it in the allstar game.

<img src="http://www.nba.com/media/allstar2006/DirkGame400.jpg">


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*



-James- said:


> Again from hoopsworld:


lol i was expecting something a little more dramatic than that.. but nice find anyway. :cheers:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*










Given to every player who can only dunk.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*



sloth said:


>


 Yes!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*



DuMa said:


>


It'd be tough to make a three-point shot with a watermelon. Let alone trying to dribble it. Maybe that's to counteract the "can't play perimeter defense" law that we saw all too often in the Finals.


----------



## jfroyam888 (Sep 8, 2005)

*wat is in there?*

http://www.nba.com/news/blackbox_060628.html 

wat is in there?


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: wat is in there?*










i have no clue


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: wat is in there?*



jfroyam888 said:


> http://www.nba.com/news/blackbox_060628.html
> 
> wat is in there?


muggsy bogues...fo sho


----------



## jfroyam888 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

it's definitely a new ball, if it's a new team, rumors would be leaked out already


----------



## jfroyam888 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: wat is in there?*

haha


----------



## jfroyam888 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: wat is in there?*

haha, i bet it's a new ball


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

it could be a ball with a corporate logo on it.

if not a ball a jersey with a logo on it.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

It's a ball with a little censor in it, and a little chip will be implanted in any perimeter players hands, that when any defender comes within 3 feet of it, is immediately called for a foul.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*



-James- said:


> I'm thinking new logo. Possibly with *Wade *on it.


Fixed


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

Its a contract that makes David Stern the owner of the Knicks. It allows him to trade any player from the Knicks, to any team in the league for any player he wants.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

lol sloth

But uh. Yeah. I hope its like one of those international balls. Those are badass.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i just wanna see a black ball... how weird would it be to see a black basketball?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I just wonder what the ball has to do with the way we see basketball...I think it's some kind of online subscription type thing, or a deal with Itunes or something.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

_Dre_ said:


> I just wonder what the ball has to do with the way we see basketball...I think it's some kind of online subscription type thing, or a deal with Itunes or something.


If they allowed us to download old games for like 1 dollar, that'd be cool, and more people would probaly download them than if they were 4 dollars like they are now through Google. If they do Itunes games, it'd be good probaly. 

It might be about some holographic viewing systems, or you know that circle in the middle of the court, maybe they're going to make the court see through and have people sit under the court!


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Maybe Dick Bavetta's resignation inside?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Aurelino said:


> Maybe Dick Bavetta's resignation inside?


Or his conscience.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Maybe it's a publicity stunt so people will watch!


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

That is one fancy box.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*



Ras said:


>


oh that is sexy...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Zero Hero said:


> Maybe it's a publicity stunt so people will watch!


*Stern:* This is the moment everyone has been waiting for. As I open the box, you see that it is completely empty, like the seats of several franchises in previous years, but not anymore. I give to you the new NBA! More exciting than ever! Thank you
*Host:* Mr. Stern, the box was empty, what was the surprise?
*Stern:* It was symbolism, don't make this hard. Thank you everyoen and good night.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Seriously though, what the hell? I really feel like I'm watching Vince McMahon in the late 90's running the WWF. David Stern has lost his mind.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It's a ball. It's a publicity stunt. It's nothing more.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I really feel like I'm watching Vince McMahon in the late 90's running the WWF.


*Waits for Stern to start the draft with a 10 minute monologue, and make Cuban have to win a handicap match to keep his pick


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

<a href="http://basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=651">







</a>


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

I doubt it'll be half as funny as some of the suggestions in this thread.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

the new addidas jersies? like many said, a new ball....with a different color or design? David Stern`s retirement plan? a skull? oh my oh my, what could it be? i MUST know whats inside that box, this suspense is not healthy for me.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

My money's on Gwyneth Paltrow's head.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*



sloth said:


> It can't be the ball, that was announced a long time ago. They even used it in the allstar game.


Maybe it will become the ball of the NBA? Because that ball wasn't used for NBA games.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I think it is a new ball, or maybe it could be the Hawks cool new logo, remember I posted it a couple a days ago.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Maybe it will become the ball of the NBA? Because that ball wasn't used for NBA games.


It is going to be the ball for the NBA. They already announced that. They used it at the allstar game, and even the pre-draft camp in Orlando. Some teams during draft workouts broke out the new ball too, its not like Sterns going to surprise anyone if its the ball.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

I just have to say, even if it is just the ball, its brilliant marketing for the casual just looks at NBA.com like once a day or every other day etc. fan, they'll see this, and turn on the draft just to see whats in the box.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

This 'black box' is the cheesiest load of Sh--. Cheap, cheap, cheap. Shame on you Stern, Shame!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I heard there is a million little cards that say 1 Strong on one side, and then have Stern's face on the otherside in the box.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*



sloth said:


> I just have to say, even if it is just the ball, its brilliant marketing for the casual just looks at NBA.com like once a day or every other day etc. fan, they'll see this, and turn on the draft just to see whats in the box.



You hit the nail on the head. They aren't marketing this to us crazy basketball fiends who know all the names of the 14th and 15th men on every bench, where they played prior to the NBA, and what their favorite flavor of ice cream is.

Great marketing to the very average fan who might have their interest peaked.

By the looks of the box it is almost certainly the new ball.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

A skull with a scroll inside its eye?

A portrait of a blinking idiot?

Fair Portia's counterfeit?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*



Zero Hero said:


> It's a ball with a little censor in it, and a little chip will be implanted in any perimeter players hands, that when any defender comes within 3 feet of it, is immediately called for a foul.


For our engineering class, we actually had to design a basketball like this. We put in motion detection features, other miscelanious stuff, a feature where Kenny Smith and Charles Barkley make fun of you when you miss a shot (put a censor in the hoop).


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Now I want to watch the draft even more to see the new ball even though I've seen the new ball, and I know the new ball is in the box, but I want to hold out hope theres something really cool in there. Maybe basketball cards like the Harry Potter ones where the pictures move? Like you could get a Vince Carter dunking on Fran Vasquez card, where it actually has the animation of him dunking on Vasquez, that would definitely change how I see the game.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

All the misfortunes of mankind - plague, sorrow, poverty, crime, despair and greed.

However, David Stern leaves the box open long enough to let Hope out as well, giving us a reason to be positive in times of evil.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*



sloth said:


> I just have to say, even if it is just the ball, its brilliant marketing for the casual just looks at NBA.com like once a day or every other day etc. fan, they'll see this, and turn on the draft just to see whats in the box.


It doesn't have anything to do with the draft, other than the fact that they're on the same day; whatever's in the box is supposed to be revealed at 11:30 am Eastern on NBA.com. (The physical box is in the NBA Store in NY, there's an absolutely retarded video about the box on NBA.com, it's basically a Miami Heat Championship spot, every single person they ask guesses something about Dwyane Wade or the Heat)


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Rawse said:


> All the misfortunes of mankind - plague, sorrow, poverty, crime, despair and greed.
> 
> However, David Stern leaves the box open long enough to let Hope out as well, giving us a reason to be positive in times of evil.


A modern day pandoras box maybe?

Plague- Isiah Thomas running your franchise.

Sorrow- The sad shooting percentages coming from the new ball

Poverty- Latrell Spreewell not having enough to feed his family.

Crime- The Portland Jailblazers

Despair- Mark Cubans crying after losing.

Greed- Kobe Bryant kicking Shaq out of LA.

Hope- Jesus, err I mean Dwyane Wade.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*



1337 said:


> It doesn't have anything to do with the draft, other than the fact that they're on the same day; whatever's in the box is supposed to be revealed at 11:30 am Eastern on NBA.com. (The physical box is in the NBA Store in NY, there's an absolutely retarded video about the box on NBA.com, it's basically a Miami Heat Championship spot, every single person they ask guesses something about Dwyane Wade or the Heat)



Wow, thats ultimately retarted. Why not have it revealed during the draft pregame tograb in more viewer?


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

its sure to change the way we SEE the game.. definetly a ball. 

is there a link so that i could see that video?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...s/blackbox_062606.asx&video=blank&video=blank


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

Watch it be a wider rim....


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

Watch it be all the tears from the Mavericks crying....oh wait, thats called Lake Michigan....


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

...why do you have to take every opportunity to attack us? Seriously, what has anyone ever done to you?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the nba is nothing to what it was when Jerry West was playing ....so many aspects of it..
that they might as well change the Logo ....


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

1337 said:


> ...why do you have to take every opportunity to attack us? Seriously, what has anyone ever done to you?



I'm an equal opportunity mocker, I'll mock the Mavs, the Knicks, Kobe Bryant, Tall White Stiffs, Tyrus Thomas.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*



Rawse said:


> It's another fine for Mark Cuban.
> 
> "And now...to unveil what you've all been waiting for. The contents of the black box...
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA

...

HAHAHAHAHAH!!

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Rawse again.

:rofl: at this thread. I highly doubt that it will be a new team though.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

It's a MJ clone baby that will save the league.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

1. Pandoras Box.

2. Jack...(Jack in a Box).

3. Another box, which we have to wait longer to find out whats in that one.

4. A ball specifically designed for Dwyane Wade's fingers.

5. Earl Boykins.

6. Dick Bavettas soul.

7. Pixies

8. Glasses - that would definately change the way I see the game. Be much more blurry


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

The ashes of Stan Van Gundy?


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

if its not a new ball, it must be a new team in the west....


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

definately ashton kutchers head..... i ****ing hate that guy


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Announcement of the special NBA Player episode of 'Deal or No Deal'


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

You guys have come up with some crazy ideas...Anyways I bet it's gonna be a Miami Heat Championship ball. For now on the champions have their name all over the ball for the following season.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Glasses for the refs.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

A new commisioner and a replacement for stu Jackson. I can only hope.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

David Sterns foreskin


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Fray said:


> You guys have come up with some crazy ideas...Anyways I bet it's gonna be a Miami Heat Championship ball. For now on the champions have their name all over the ball for the following season.


That would be crazy.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Fray said:


> You guys have come up with some crazy ideas...Anyways I bet it's gonna be a Miami Heat Championship ball. For now on the champions have their name all over the ball for the following season.



Ban. :biggrin:


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*



Tersk said:


> 7. Pixies


The band? Man, I dunno. Have you seen the Pixies? No way Kim Deal fits in there, let alone Frank Black.


----------



## tmac41 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

i think its goin to be the molten ball which we use over here in Australia, the ball is used everywhere else except in the USA. It is a very good ball better than the Spalding though. Its going to be a ball becasue on draft express They said Rajon Rondo tried it out and used in a workout


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

It's an Asian PG that will go #1 Overall, Watch Out Lebron!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*

nm it's prolly David Blaine.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

It could be a change in Nets, maybe to the Red, White, and Blue ones.

It could be the Olympic/qulaifying jerseys or the new Adidas Jersey

A Black basketball? I cant picture it.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

what are tha dimensions of the box? length, width, height....


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

intro of black box 

maybe u can estimate the dimensions of the box compared to the surroundings. and where is this nba store at? that's a nifty cardboard model of elton brand in the background. gotta get me one of those


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> intro of black box
> 
> maybe u can estimate the dimensions of the box compared to the surroundings. and where is this nba store at? that's a nifty cardboard model of elton brand in the background. gotta get me one of those


That's the store in NYC. 50 something street if I remember correctly.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Didsomebody already guess 3D glasses? Or smellevision?

Because that's my guess. NBA 3D. Plus smells.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It might also be an iPod. Like you could now download every single NBA Game for a small fee through iTunes, that way everyone could follow their favorite team, even if they didn't have sattelite.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> It might also be an iPod. Like you could now download every single NBA Game for a small fee through iTunes, that way everyone could follow their favorite team, even if they didn't have sattelite.


I actually think it's NBA downloads for a computer, or something along those lines.

The NBA had offers on iTunes during these playoffs, but there wasn't much publicity. They had free highlight clips for each day. I bet that was some sort of test to justify putting all games available for downloads this year.

Through Stern's quotes, I get the impression that it's got something to do with technology and being able to get NBA games. Either through the computer, cellphone, or something along those lines would be my guess.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I say it's free streaming broadcasts of every NBA game online.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I actually think it's NBA downloads for a computer, or something along those lines.
> 
> The NBA had offers on iTunes during these playoffs, but there wasn't much publicity. They had free highlight clips for each day. I bet that was some sort of test to justify putting all games available for downloads this year.
> 
> Through Stern's quotes, I get the impression that it's got something to do with technology and being able to get NBA games. Either through the computer, cellphone, or something along those lines would be my guess.



Lord knows there's a market for it too. That would open the NBA up to an even bigger worldwide audience. Imagine a Cavs fan in Uzbekistan being able to download and watch every Cavs game.

Plus it would be a nice place for new revenue.

I hope it's not something as boring as a new basketball.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Lord knows there's a market for it too. That would open the NBA up to an even bigger worldwide audience. Imagine a Cavs fan in Uzbekistan being able to download and watch every Cavs game.
> 
> Plus it would be a nice place for new revenue.
> 
> I hope it's not something as boring as a new basketball.


I looked into it a little, iTunes was/is selling the Heat-Mavs games this year, but that's all. There are a few podcasts with highlights from each playoff day though. I won't be surprised if it is something to do with either being able to watch live games online, or downloading every game of the season via iTunes. It just makes so much sense, the only problem would be for television networks (basically the contract between the NBA and tv rights).

I know there are new basketballs coming out this year, but that doesn't change the way we see basketball in my opinion. If it's solely new basketballs, I'll feel let down.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Knowing Stern it will be something that further expands the NBA's globalization efforts, so offering iTunes downloads to fans probably is something close to being what is in the box. Good guess!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*



AirJordan™ said:


> Hmmm........I wonder what it is...
> 
> It's probably that new basketball. Either that or probably a new NBA logo...Or a new NBA team perhaps? (probably not)
> 
> Wow the suspense is killing me. I can't wait till draft day! 2 days left baby, 2 more days...


Ok, now I don't think it's the new ball anymore. Is the revealing of the black box going to be on national tv (ESPN) or something? Cause if it is, it's probably a bigger announcement than a new ball thats already been revealed...or maybe im just wrong and its just a publicity stunt...

24 hrs till we find out...


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Maybe it's the Ark of the covenant? Remember to close your eyes when they open it!


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

you can buy NBA games on google video, it's not anything new...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

CiMa said:


> you can buy NBA games on google video, it's not anything new...


Exactly, I said that on a page way back when.

Hopefully it has to do with better online streaming of a game, with no blackouts like baseball does (you literally can't watch 10 teams due to blackout in baseball, its ridiculous). If they do a like a 82 dollar package to get streaming of games of your favorite team online, it'd be good, along with NBA TV streaming for 82 dollars, thats a good deal.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I dont care anymore.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Seriously though, what the hell? I really feel like I'm watching Vince McMahon in the late 90's running the WWF. David Stern has lost his mind.


David Stern's "Master Plan" That will guarantee, Stone Cold loses the WWF Championship belt. Or in this case, make sure Kobe Bryant never gets it.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The MAMBA said:


> David Stern's "Master Plan" That will guarantee, Stone Cold loses the WWF Championship belt. Or in this case, make sure Kobe Bryant never gets it.


I'm waiting for Stu Jackson to run in with a steel chair and clobber someone while Bennett Salvatore's back's turned.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: David Stern's Black Box*



Tersk said:


> 1. Pandoras Box.
> 
> 2. Jack...(Jack in a Box).
> 
> ...


repped.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i hope the box contains some fully-functional brains for the officials.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

The box contains special glasses which make it so all the players look like Greg Ostertag. No more special treatment. It also makes the game appear slow which helps the refs get the call right.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Pasha The Great said:


> I dont care anymore.


lol we both have short attention spans


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

its a new ball, end of discussion.


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

It's a new ball. Bryan Colengelo leaked it by accident in an interview and it is even in NBA Live 07.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

WTF...wasn't that already used in the All Star game? It's no huge surprise...what retards...


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

i just farted and it stinks REALLY BAD
hope my brother smells it that *******...
w/e its not a ball it wont change the way i look at the game.
probly earl boykins


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

lol little midget refs


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Doesn't that ball look awful or what.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

It's cooler than the traditional ball IMO but this is a letdown either way, they've already ANNOUNCED THIS.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Just like the Euroleague ball. Just not shaded white.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

It looks like the same ****ing thing.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I really think we will be disappointed with whatever is inside the box.
If it's not the ball(disappiontent because we already knew) it's prolly gonna be some crappy new thing that will not succeed amongst people.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)




----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Stern can't market anything, even free tickets. He says that the NBA is getting money, bull crap. Ppl didn't even know it was the freaking playoffs, nor the finals. I mean looking at the commercials every sport has a couple of commercials that are good and in Networks that don't even show sports. NBA has commercials in like 1 network and that's TNT. 

Reebok
Nike 
Addidas
etc are making money of the NBA. While the NBA does nothing to market the sport.

A monkey could probably be a better commish.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Seed said:


> Stern can't market anything, even free tickets. He says that the NBA is getting money, bull crap. Ppl didn't even know it was the freaking playoffs, nor the finals. I mean looking at the commercials every sport has a couple of commercials that are good and in Networks that don't even show sports. NBA has commercials in like 1 network and that's TNT.
> 
> Reebok
> *Nike *
> ...



Pretty sure the NBA gets some money from Nike.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Rawse said:


>


I am sooooooooo ashamed to know this reference.

It is genius, though.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

pmac34 said:


> i just farted and it stinks REALLY BAD
> hope my brother smells it that *******...
> w/e its not a ball it wont change the way i look at the game.
> probly earl boykins


 :clap: mind stimulating post!!!


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Ball Cam!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

IT WILL BE AN INVISIBLE BALL! this so that stern can have total control over the NBA (DEAR GOD THE DRESS CODE WASNT ENOUGH!!), including points a team scores per game, who makes the playoffs, whos the champion, and whos the next michael jordan.

REMEMBER: it doesnt go in unless stern says it did.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

Seed said:


> Stern can't market anything, even free tickets. He says that the NBA is getting money, bull crap. Ppl didn't even know it was the freaking playoffs, nor the finals. I mean looking at the commercials every sport has a couple of commercials that are good and in Networks that don't even show sports. NBA has commercials in like 1 network and that's TNT.
> 
> Reebok
> Nike
> ...


That is a terrible post, right there.

Started a global marketing campaign that increased international basketball development. By even just allowing NBA players to play in the Olympics, he promooted the international community to step their games up. That gives us Dirk, Gasol, Peja, etc. That gives us LeBron James being broadcast in 212 countries. 

He's kept smaller markets competitive with big markets (as evidenced by the Knick and Spurs), and kept player behavior in check. He's take a league image of thugs and gangsters to make the league a lot more fan friendly, and has required his players to be as socially responsible as he can make them be through NBA Cares. 

Basketball stands to eclipse soccer as the most popular sport in the world, and its really because of David Stern and Phil Knight. The NBA is a multibillion dollar enterprise, with team values ranging from $180million to $400million a piece. The NBA that Stern failed to market, in your eyes, secured a TV contract worth $2.2billion over 6 years. The Finals and Playoffs ratings soared over those of the past years.

Why? Because Stern sucks at marketing.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

matt! said:


> That is a terrible post, right there.
> 
> Started a global marketing campaign that increased international basketball development. By even just allowing NBA players to play in the Olympics, he promooted the international community to step their games up. That gives us Dirk, Gasol, Peja, etc. That gives us LeBron James being broadcast in 212 countries.
> 
> ...


Stands to overtake soccer as the most popular sport in the world? Wha??? The NBA isn't even the most popular sport in AMERICA... In fact, the ratings are FOURTH of the major sports...

1.Football
2.Baseball
3.NASCAR
4.Basketball

You are WAY overstating the NBA's popularity.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

nascars only there cuz its always on fox,and ******** dont have cable,and everytihng else there is always on not cable,only bball station not on cable is abc,and cbs(locally)


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

I t will be a new sugar coated ball so players like Nash can enjor a sugar tasty snack while playing ball.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

i hope nascar ahead of basketball is a joke


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

hi im new said:


> i hope nascar ahead of basketball is a joke


No. No it's true.

Fortunately, we're talking about sports here, so NASCAR doesn't even enter the conversation.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think the Tyrus Thomas music video is in the box.

http://rapidshare.de/files/24329178/tyrus_thomas.wmv.html


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

Maybe it's an invisible ball...you know like Shep's in Above the Rim


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Rawse said:


> No. No it's true.
> 
> Fortunately, we're talking about sports here, so NASCAR doesn't even enter the conversation.


good, so golfs out too right?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Like A Breath said:


> I am sooooooooo ashamed to know this reference.
> 
> It is genius, though.


its either a new ball or





THE HEAD OF BILL WALTON!! DUN DUN DUNNNNNNNNNNNN







but yea, the gobbledygooker was so retarded lmao


on a serious note. its pretty obvious they are using the box to pull the wool over your collective eyes, its prolly what someone said earlier about ipod casts. At least... I hope they arent as dumb as to announce a new ball theyve already announced...


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Zero Hero said:


> Stands to overtake soccer as the most popular sport in the world? Wha??? The NBA isn't even the most popular sport in AMERICA... In fact, the ratings are FOURTH of the major sports...
> 
> 1.Football
> 2.Baseball
> ...


Newsflash; AMERICA IS NOT THE WORLD, I know it seems like it to many Americans but really it isn't. The world is 6 billion+people, only 300 million are American, so what is that? 5%. The rest of the world cares nothing about American football, Baseball, especially not NASCAR, a sport only an American could possibly love.

In no way, was the NBA overrated in that post.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Team Mao said:


> *Newsflash; AMERICA IS NOT THE WORLD*, I know it seems like it to many Americans but really it isn't. The world is 6 billion+people, only 300 million are American, so what is that? 5%. The rest of the world cares nothing about American football, Baseball, especially not NASCAR, a sport only an American could possibly love.
> 
> In no way, was the NBA overrated in that post.


if only i hear that more, i heard America is trying to change olympic sports times namely swimming so that it is at a more comfortable hour for them, this would cause swimming finals to be played in the morning and be an inconvenience for not only the swimmers but the rest of the world

PS - there has to be a new basketball in the black box


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

it's the new ball.

they're all on NBA TV right now live from NBA store with stern and reps from spalding in the house.

also, for some reason, Paul Pierce is there.

it has to be the new ball.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

"The National Basketball Association will introduce a new game ball today at its Midtown Manhattan store, bringing an end to the 60-year run of the leather ball. Teams will begin using the new ball in the 2006-7 season. The new ball, produced by Spalding, is made of a composite material that is meant to ensure a better grip. The league last altered the design of the ball 35 years ago, when it moved from one made with four panels to one with eight."

"Traditionally, a fresh leather ball is too slippery to be used in a game, so teams break them in during practice to improve their grip. By comparison, the new composite ball can be used immediately. Spalding composite balls have been used in the N.B.A. Development League and in the Women's National Basketball Association. But the N.B.A.'s new ball will be different from the ones used by its other affiliated leagues."


----------



## stephen1 (Feb 1, 2006)

Well It's nice. But I can't say anything about the ball until I play with it...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)




----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

No Guys! Its completely different! This is going to change basketball forever becasue of the new moisture system! Basketball is renewed! OMFG!!!!! I all of a sudden want to watch every NBA game I possibly can! Someone pinch me, I'm dreaming, I"m dreaming!!!!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

so now that the new ball has been "offically" introduced, whats in the black box?

edit: nevermind


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

In the words of Derrick Coleman, "whoop-de-damn-do!"


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Apparently it's the "feel" of the ball that's different.

Not sure how, but I'll tell you if I get drafted.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> it's the new ball.
> 
> they're all on NBA TV right now live from NBA store with stern and reps from spalding in the house.
> 
> ...


I think he has a contract with spalding. Notice how he does all the ball commercials.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

spalding logo and NBA logo got bigger. so how does that improve the grip?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I wonder how ridiculously overpriced they'll be.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

so for next season we have a new ball, new design with better grip etc, and new uniforms from Adidas with the new "Clima-Cool Technology" on them. 

how "2000-ish". lol


----------



## stephen1 (Feb 1, 2006)

Guess not only GOD and David Stern knew what was in the box... We aslo knew..... So it isn't that much of a suprise...


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes

Now The Mavs Can Win!!


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

Weakest surprise EVER!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

hi im new said:


> good, so golfs out too right?


Yes.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

DuMa said:


> spalding logo and NBA logo got bigger. so how does that improve the grip?


It's not made of leather.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> so now that the new ball has been "offically" introduced, whats in the black box?
> 
> edit: nevermind



Someone get this man some beer. I want to see him totally wasted.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Gio305 said:


> so now that the new ball has been "offically" introduced, whats in the black box?
> 
> edit: nevermind


boondock saints is the ****.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I wonder how ridiculously overpriced they'll be.


 I found the answer:
http://store.nba.com/gp/product/B000GI0RJA/ref=nba_aid_nbacom_microsite/002-1268695-1644843

one hundred ****ing dollars? damn.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

WOW! I thought it would be something else...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I found the answer:
> http://store.nba.com/gp/product/B000GI0RJA/ref=nba_aid_nbacom_microsite/002-1268695-1644843
> 
> one hundred ****ing dollars? damn.



**** Spalding. They can stick that peice of **** up their *** where it came from.
I can't believe they expect people to pay 100 bucks for a ****ing basketball. 
*****es.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> **** Spalding. They can stick that peice of **** up their *** where it came from.
> I can't believe they expect people to pay 100 bucks for a ****ing basketball.
> *****es.


lol


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I was the damn ball after all.
Well, draft is almost here.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hmm easier grip, should make for better dunking


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Stern is a genius. Better gripping ball means less turnovers

Less turnovers=More points
More points=more exciting basketball
more exciting basketball=more money

genius!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why is the ball orange?


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

lol i think everyone guessed that it was a basketball


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Why is the ball orange?


****! Why is the Orange a ball?


----------



## Colby Briant (Jan 29, 2003)

so the new ball has better grip?

shoot, they must be partying up in kwame browns house tonight. 

you heard it here first kwame brown mvp next year.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Colby Briant said:


> so the new ball has better grip?
> 
> shoot, they must be partying up in kwame browns house tonight.
> 
> you heard it here first kwame brown mvp next year.


its got better grip .. its not made of glue lol


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

wat a crap thing, how obvious was that, now i definetly wont be surprised if sterns wife is really a man :|


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I found the answer:
> http://store.nba.com/gp/product/B000GI0RJA/ref=nba_aid_nbacom_microsite/002-1268695-1644843
> 
> one hundred ****ing dollars? damn.


Psh, in a few years I'll be buying the exact same ball for $4 at Wal-Mart..


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

aquaitious said:


> Apparently it's the "feel" of the ball that's different.
> 
> Not sure how, but I'll tell you if I get drafted.


It probably feels just like the usual Spalding indoor/outdoor or Infusion balls. Or what ever the highest priced non leather Spalding ball, though I don't think Spalding makes leather basketballs.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> Psh, in a few years I'll be buying the exact same ball for $4 at Wal-Mart..


 ha, this is true.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

$100 for a bloody basketball?! Man, I can go find myself 2 crackwh*res for $50... somewhere..


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Stern is a genius. Better gripping ball means less turnovers
> 
> *Less turnovers=More points*
> More points=more exciting basketball
> ...


Not necessarily.. however, less turnovers = faster paced game (less stops, timeouts, etc.) Then, in that case, yes, Stern is one brilliant man.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Stern is 1 brilliant man for reinventing the basketball icon, the ball itself.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

what's the difference of a rubber ball and a leather ball??


----------

